# Great White Sharks



## Blue Tick (Nov 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;D-QEX3peHLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-QEX3peHLY[/video]


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 15, 2008)

Jaws is one of my all time favorite movies, and I never fail to think about it when I am in the ocean.

Great White Sharks are amazing!


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;qHnS8_0da6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHnS8_0da6A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;RVKXa5ekwGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVKXa5ekwGc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;x7fZyrcwrRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7fZyrcwrRs&feature=related[/video]


----------

